# UML Plugin/Tool



## TachPost (16. Sep 2010)

Hallo.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das Netbeans ein UML Plugin im Angebot hatte nur leider finde ich dieses Plugin nicht mehr.
Gibt es mitlerweile ein anderes Plugin oder ein sehr ähnlich Tool wie z.B Jude? Sollte natürlich ein Kostenloses Tool sein  

Mfg


----------



## aze (16. Sep 2010)

Doch das Plugin gibt es noch.Es wird jetzt von der Netbeans Community weiterentwickelt.Es wird in den folgenden Versionen wieder angeboten.

Siehe hier: NetBeans Community News


----------



## Nobba (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

Ich benutze NetBeans IDE 6.9.1 für ein Projekt für die Uni.
Nun habe ich mir das Plugin für UML runtergeladen und installiert.

Das erstmalige starten und editieren von Klassendiagrammen funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur wenn ich das ganze speichere und beende gibts die Probleme.
Starte ich NetBeans neu, kann ich die Diagramme nicht mehr öffnen. Man sieht sich auch nicht mehr links in dem Projekt-Baum.

Ich wäre um eine Hilfestellung sehr dankbar.

Thx. Nobba


----------



## master90 (21. Mrz 2012)

Selbe Problem.

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten? So langsam könnten die von Oracle da mal nachbessern :/


----------

